
Tesla Steals Google’s Jason Wheeler for CFO Role - wyclif
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/03/tesla-steals-googles-jason-wheeler-for-cfo-role/
======
MarkCole
I object to this sort of phrasing when describing someone being hired. People
aren't property, you can't "steal" a person (you can kidnap them sure). They
made him a better offer than the one Google had for him, and he took it
willingly. He wasn't stuffed in the back of a van at 3am by a crack team hired
by Tesla. There was no theft.

~~~
wyclif
I wanted to edit that headline when I submitted this story, but I knew HN
would revert it back to the original so I didn't bother.

